# Hunter prospect



## AsBr96 (Oct 8, 2012)

If hes already showing A Circuit hunters then I don't see why you need our opinion. Now its up to you, its what you like in a horse.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

If your planning to spend $75-$100k on a horse.....I imagine you have a trainer and vet more then willing to give you their opinion on him?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I probably shouldn't have put "prospect" in the title since the horse is actively showing, but the show records are variable so I wanted to see if anyone noticed anything in the video. I know people posting ads tend to put their horses best trips and although I didn't notice anything, people on here have a much sharper eye than I do. And just because a horse is actively showing on the A circuit doesn't mean it doesn't have issues or winning consistently.

The reason I'm asking here and not my trainer is because of the over 7 hour trip. I don't want to go down there just to find something I overlooked in the video especially since I'm in school and I would have to pay for my trainer to go out and look at the horse, which is a lot of time and money to put down just to go see a horse.


----------



## lacie and barb (Oct 20, 2012)

he has a great jump not hanging 
he has a long and flat back and bum


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks nice in the videos. fairly scopey but also pretty in the air with even knees and so forth. Back is flatish over the fence which may make the horse easier to ride to (again) present a pretty picture. 

BTW it is cheaper to spend the money for your trainer to go and look and find the horse is not what you want than to get a horse that is unsuitable. 

Just sayin'


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

He has his daddy's head, doesn't he, and looks like he inherited the great temperament also. I think he's bloody wonderful, but at that level, I'd be talking to your trainer.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Assuming you will have your trainer watch the videos... Have them look real hard at the trot @beginning of first videos for signs of stiffness on the left front. (I tend to see thing that might not be there.). But he also lands on the left lead all the time, with that leg out in front even when heading the other way. Nice horse. Just have them watch too before going that far.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Supermane, at that level it's really going to be up to your team whether or not he will take you where you want to go. 
In video 1, he bobbled a bit at 1:15 in that combination, looked like he was trying to duck out to the right (really looked and bulged that shoulder out) but his rider kept him on course. He's honest in that he didn't refuse, but a more timid rider may have had a run out at that fence. At 1:54 he tried to break into the trot. He dives a little bit with his front end when he gets a bit of a long distance; this could be his age showing through. 
He looks like quite the nice up and comer; really it's going to be up to you and your trainer what you need and want. I think his wobbliness (for lack of a better word) is due to his relative inexperience. 
My only other beef is that he changes late behind. Agh!! 

I do wonder, though, why they ended up gelding him? It looks like they had him on track to be a breeding stallion and only gelded him recently. What changed their minds that he wasn't worth keeping a stud? Does he still act like a stud? Did he cover any mares? Can he be turned out with other horses, or be around them safely?


----------



## lindaradigan (Oct 25, 2012)

I happen to be the rider and agent on this horse, and was a little shocked to find him being discussed on a forum. He is a super horse, he's only 5 and has already done a lot this year. Please feel free to contact me directly for any information you may need on him [email protected]. To justdressageit, the reason he looks a little green in that video-that was his first time ever in a derby class and yes he was a little green but still got a good score and I was thrilled that he jumped around as well as he did. We gelded him because he will make a nice horse for a child or junior rider and stallions are not very marketable in that situation


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

lindaradigan said:


> I happen to be the rider and agent on this horse, and was a little shocked to find him being discussed on a forum. He is a super horse, he's only 5 and has already done a lot this year. Please feel free to contact me directly for any information you may need on him [email protected]. To justdressageit, the reason he looks a little green in that video-that was his first time ever in a derby class and yes he was a little green but still got a good score and I was thrilled that he jumped around as well as he did. We gelded him because he will make a nice horse for a child or junior rider and stallions are not very marketable in that situation


The HorseForum is a great place for participants to discuss potential purchases. Generally we deal with critiquing horses in a lower income bracket, but every now and again one of these pops up. Please do not think anything of the OP asking for second opinions on a public forum 
As to the rest of your post - 
Absolutely. He's doing very well for his age  The OP asked us to critique, and I did the best I could considering he's clearly a high caliber horse - again, everything I found was attributed to him being 5 and still relatively green. 
My questions regarding his being gelded was really my only point of concern, if you could call it that, seeing as how when I googled his name, a stallion ad popped up as one of the first hits. 
You're riding a lovely gelding, I hope the OP is able to come and try him out!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

lindaradigan said:


> I happen to be the rider and agent on this horse, and was a little shocked to find him being discussed on a forum. He is a super horse, he's only 5 and has already done a lot this year. Please feel free to contact me directly for any information you may need on him [email protected]. To justdressageit, the reason he looks a little green in that video-that was his first time ever in a derby class and yes he was a little green but still got a good score and I was thrilled that he jumped around as well as he did. We gelded him because he will make a nice horse for a child or junior rider and stallions are not very marketable in that situation


I hope you're not shocked in a negative way seeing him discussed here. I agree that if I had a horse advertised, I'd be a little surprised to see him discussed somewhere, but it's really not a bad thing. You just got a lot more exposure for your ad! 
Yours is a very valuable horse with a lot invested in him. Any future owner will certainly want to be very certain that he'll be just the right mount and partner. And I'm sure the current owner wants to see him go to the right owner/rider who will care for him, appreciate him, and bring him to his full potential. I think the OP is very sensible in asking for opinions and observations from as many people as she can, so if she goes to see him she will have a lot of ideas and good questions to make sure he's a good match for her. I doubt this forum is the only place where she's seeking input. I hope she looks at him. I'd go 7 hours for him.

What an absolutely lovely horse. I love his attitude. He loves his job. He must be a joy to ride.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm confused... You're looking at a horse this caliber and you are worried about traveling 7 hours to see it??? Most people horse shopping in this price range are flying to different parts of the country to horse shop. I'm not being flippant about throwing money around, it's just that... most people don't have a surplus of horses like this an hour or two away and need to travel to find what they want. 

I think he's absolutely lovely. He's a beautiful mover, lovely expression, nice jump, and has an excellent length of stride to float down the lines. Yes, JDI, he does change late behind. I'm not going to downplay it, but it happens more then it probably should in the hunter world. I mean, he's 5. What level do dressage horses need a change? Not at 5. In a good training program his changes will get cleaner. If only all horses were that calm in their first (or second, or third...) derby! Heck, I'd be EXCITED he was only 7 hours away! Shoot if my kid hadn't already found her small junior I'd be all over this horse..


----------

